# mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion



## jaymicworkshop (Sep 28, 2004)

hi there i wonder if anyone could help me, i currently own a 83 mk1 golf gti, i want to carry out a 1.8t eng conv but am finding it very hard to find any info. is it best to run with the std 1.8t gearbox? in terms of wiring is is best to run a stand alone management system? Is the any parts available "off the shelf" to aid with this conv


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion (jaymicworkshop)*

Have a look on here http://www.funksoulkitty.org . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is how every 1.8t swap should look!








It might be a swap into a mk1 scirocco, but the process is the same.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion (polov8)*

Now why cant we have something like that with an 1.8T into a MK2?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Have a look on here http://www.funksoulkitty.org . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is how every 1.8t swap should look!








It might be a swap into a mk1 scirocco, but the process is the same.









That is a great site!! Lots of good info, but I take it the car is still a work in progress? 
There are many different ways to putting a 1.8t in a mk1, such as the car the motor is from. If you get an AEB motor you dont have to deal with the custom passenger side motor mount etc. etc.


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion (GTiG6O)*

I was just looking at a thing in a new issue of PVW and a company is making a plug and play 1.8T wiring swap for ce2 cars. wiring will be the hardiest part but with that you could do it all in about 2 hour's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_
That is a great site!! Lots of good info, but I take it the car is still a work in progress? 


<sigh> Actually, the car is almost done...the swap part of it is done...and it would be totally done except for a sudden last minute power lust which led to a new turbo....
My swap pages are just not up to date.....








But....since the swap part is done....I am happy to answer any questions....









_Quote, originally posted by *jaymicworkshop* »_hi there i wonder if anyone could help me, i currently own a 83 mk1 golf gti, i want to carry out a 1.8t eng conv but am finding it very hard to find any info. is it best to run with the std 1.8t gearbox? in terms of wiring is is best to run a stand alone management system? Is the any parts available "off the shelf" to aid with this conv

What gearbox you go with depends on how much fabrication you are willing to do. If you stick with the stock 020, you won't have any tranny mount fabrication nor will you have to install the cable shifter and such. If you go with an 02A or 02J gearbox, the drivers side and rear tranny mounts need to be custom. For an 02A they can be purchased however an 02J requires you to make them yourself (although I have heard you can actually get them...I have seen hide nor hair of 02J into A1 mounts). Also, you will need to install the cable shifter. This can be done by routing the cables through the firewall or by running the cables underneath. To run the cables underneath, the area where the stock shifter sits will need to be cut a tad larger to allow for the bulkier shifter box. I am not sure what is involved with routing the cables through the firewall.....I chose to route them underneath.
If you stick with the stock Motronic engine management, you may run into some problems depending on which 1.8T you choose to use. The earlier 1.8Ts (like the AEB) have an earlier version of Motronic which does not have the immobilizer. The immobilizer is a problem if you choose to go with a later version of the 1.8T (like the AWP). Integrating the Motronic engine management into the A1 wiring...can be a nightmare from what I understand. You also lack tuneability except by chipping. 
There are lots of good options for aftermarket engine management, all of which will get around the limitations imposed by the Motronic setup. You also will be able to tune the setup to your liking...







Wiring can be tricky...but I happen to know of an excellent source of info on integrating the 1.8T wiring, aftermarket engine management wiring, and stock A1 wiring








http://www.funksoulkitty.org/s....html
As far as off the shelf items goes...er...I haven't had the best of luck with that. There may be more stuff out there...and certainly with time more becomes available...but when I was finding parts, there wasn't much at all.
Hope that helps...


_Modified by funksoulkitty at 2:21 AM 10-3-2004_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: mk1 golf 1.8t engine conversion (funksoulkitty)*

^^^^^ Is she good or what!


----------

